# I clipped my little leopard filly,



## horsehug (Jul 9, 2008)

I clipped my little Wish a few days ago. Here she is 

Susan O.


----------



## dreaminmini (Jul 9, 2008)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!

WAY TOO CUTE. She is lovely, love her spots! Does she want to come to Canada?


----------



## yellerroseintx (Jul 9, 2008)

OH WOW!!!!!!!!









can I come live with you?? Or better yet can she come live with me..huh..huh...can she...can she....huh? s'cuse me while I go wipe the drool off my mouth





She is beeeeeautiful!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 10, 2008)

Too darn cute. Please keep her pictures coming!!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 10, 2008)

OMGosh! I just love her. How precious. She is so put together for such a baby. She sure is a keeper! What a nice kitty is it a manx?


----------



## horsehug (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi Mary,

Yes my kitty Poly is a manx and is very pg right now. She was waddling across the yard when Wish spotted her and had to go check her out!! 

Susan O.


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Jul 10, 2008)

Susan! She is sooo GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see her all clipped in person. I'll be coming up here soon!!! oh and just so y'all know she's coming to live with me if Susan ever sales her lol haha

Gage


----------



## PaintNminis (Jul 10, 2008)

She is a lil Doll


----------



## Willow Glen (Jul 10, 2008)

WOW I had to put my sunnies on she is so bright lol


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh, I think I need sunglasses!!!

She is very pretty!!!


----------



## barnbum (Jul 10, 2008)

Susan--she is just lovely.



Wow--we don't see spots like that every day.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 10, 2008)

She is awesome!!!!! Love the spotty girl.


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 10, 2008)

wow

what a nice colorful foal

She is a keeper for sure.

Love her spots

keep the photos coming.

What color are her parents?


----------



## horsehug (Jul 10, 2008)

Melissa,

Her mom is my little 28.5" fewspot leopard mare Starchief Midnights Starbright and her sire is my leopard smoky seal brown CCMF Carousel Calypso.

Here they are, but he is not as fat this year finally! haha 

Susan O.


----------



## minie812 (Jul 10, 2008)

WOW...bea-uti-ful


----------



## Mona (Jul 10, 2008)

OMG Susan, she is so beautiful...I just LOVE her LOUD color!


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 10, 2008)

Susan, she is adorable- out of your little few spot mare??? I didnt know you had Manx cats! So do I, since 1974! How cute she is.... you keeping this one???!! If not, you should! Did I miss it, or who is the sire?


----------



## horsehug (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi Laurie,

Yes I am keeping her for sure.  Her sire is my leopard Calypso. 

And yes her dam is my little fewspot Starbright.

Susan O.


----------



## hairicane (Jul 10, 2008)

WOW!!! That is 1 flashy little girl!!!


----------



## Adela (Jul 10, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful! Her sire sure is a jaw dropper as well!


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 10, 2008)

That should be a rebred breeding for sure.


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jul 10, 2008)

very nice little filly..Appys are my favorite and yet I dont have any anymore..Boohoo


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jul 10, 2008)

She's lovely...

and would look so good here with our Harlequin Great Danes


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jul 10, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!









I like her ALOT!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is sooo pretty! Congrats Susan!


----------



## fancyappy (Jul 10, 2008)

She is fabulous. What a stunner. Already built so pretty and has spots. ....the perfect horse!


----------



## horsehug (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone  I REally appreciate your sharing my joy!

I still can't believe she is mine 

And Gage, come on up and see her again anytime 

Susan O.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 10, 2008)

She's a looker for sure! You must be elated with her.


----------



## Rocky1 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow she certainly is a looker with those spots!! I love black and white leopards!! Is there something wrong with her back fetlocks? She looks like she has DSLD. Is this just a mini thing and will she grow out of it and straighten out? Not meaning to insult, just asking for sake of curiousity and learning more about mini's.


----------



## cowgurl_up (Jul 11, 2008)

WOW! She is one very pretty girl!!!


----------



## horsehug (Jul 11, 2008)

Nope nothing wrong with her legs.

I just was looking more at her head and ears when I snapped pictures and so her legs were not in the right position for some of them. 

She actually walks very straight and correct. 

Yep Rock River I am elated with her. 

Susan O.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats again Susan, she is soo loud and gorgeous!!

I can't wait to see what Carnival will produce 2010, it seems like a long wait, but I know it will be here before I know it!


----------



## nootka (Jul 13, 2008)

Very pretty girl, Susan!






Liz


----------



## Miniequine (Jul 13, 2008)

WOW o WOW... She is really something!

and those leggs Her spots are cool

~Sandy


----------



## Loess Hills (Jul 15, 2008)

OH MY GOODNESS!

What a leggy, colorful little doll!


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Jul 15, 2008)

OMG!!! Those are ALOT of spots!!!!! Does she want to come to TN to live?

:-D


----------

